
Ask HN: How to start learning JavaScript concepts - gpayal
Have been using frameworks like jQuery and AngularJS in multiple applications. But I have felt that I have not been able to understand the core concepts of javascript programming the way it should be understood. I want to learn how to create a JS frontend which is modular and clean. What resources like books and blogs do you recommend?
======
acemarke
I keep a big list of links to high-quality tutorials on React and related
topics ([0]). As part of that list, I have a page of links to Javascript
learning resources ([1]). In particular, I highly recommend "Eloquent
Javascript" ([2]), "You Don't Know JS" ([3]), and everything ever written by
Dr. Axel Rauschmayer ([4]).

[0] [https://github.com/markerikson/react-redux-
links](https://github.com/markerikson/react-redux-links)

[1] [https://github.com/markerikson/react-redux-
links/blob/master...](https://github.com/markerikson/react-redux-
links/blob/master/javascript-resources.md)

[2] [http://eloquentjavascript.net/](http://eloquentjavascript.net/)

[3] [https://github.com/getify/You-Dont-Know-
JS](https://github.com/getify/You-Dont-Know-JS)

[4] [http://exploringjs.com/](http://exploringjs.com/)

~~~
gpayal
Wow! I am really liking "You don't know JS".

Thank you @acemarke for the response and introducing me to these cool
resources.

------
cocktailpeanuts
Read this [https://www.amazon.com/JavaScript-Good-Parts-Douglas-
Crockfo...](https://www.amazon.com/JavaScript-Good-Parts-Douglas-
Crockford/dp/0596517742)

That's really all you need to get started.

~~~
gpayal
thank you :)

